# Nintendo DSi made on Illustrator CS6



## MyDePain (Feb 4, 2018)

Updated on March 1, 2018:

Thanks to your advice, here is a new version
I modified some colors and added a version with outlines and here is the result:

In red:








Spoiler: And others colors






Spoiler: White













Spoiler: Pink













Spoiler: Metallic Blue













Spoiler: Lime Green













Spoiler: Blue













Spoiler: Black
















Spoiler: With outlines (I'm not proud of the result)






Spoiler: Red













Spoiler: White













Spoiler: Pink













Spoiler: Metallic Blue













Spoiler: Lime Green













Spoiler: Blue













Spoiler: Black














You can download .zip files containing Adobe Illustrator CS6, SVG and PNG files from V1 and V2. I may do other consoles like the DSi XL, meanwhile don't hesitate to use them and give me tips to improve them 



Spoiler: The post of the V1 if you prefer it



Some time ago, I did the Nintendo DSi on Illustrator Draw,
today I did the same thing but on Illustrator CS6 and in several colors:

In red:







Spoiler: And many others






Spoiler: White













Spoiler: Blue













Spoiler: Black













Spoiler: Metallic Blue













Spoiler: Pink













Spoiler: Lime Green














I added a zip file containing images in png or svg and Adobe Illustrator files. I might be doing the Nintendo DSi XL or other consoles but in the meantime, you can suggest some improvements to make or new colors to add.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 4, 2018)

Those all look awesome! Neat.


----------



## MyDePain (Feb 4, 2018)

TheVinAnator said:


> Those all look awesome! Neat.


Thanks


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Feb 5, 2018)

Dude, these are super nice!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 5, 2018)

It's cool, except it's hard to see the actual DSi since the background is the same color. If you can add an outline or something, it would be so much better.


----------



## Vieela (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks awesome! Nice job!


----------



## MyDePain (Feb 5, 2018)

CrimsonMaple said:


> Dude, these are super nice!





Vieela said:


> Looks awesome! Nice job!





SirNapkin1334 said:


> It's cool



Thank you all !!



SirNapkin1334 said:


> it's hard to see the actual DSi since the background is the same color. If you can add an outline or something, it would be so much better.


I will make a version with outlines in addition to the one without


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 5, 2018)

Minimalism is very attractive!


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 6, 2018)

Illustrator... isn't it Vector based software?


----------



## MyDePain (Feb 7, 2018)

Gizametalman said:


> Illustrator... isn't it Vector based software?


Yes


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks sexy.


----------



## MyDePain (Feb 23, 2018)

I know I'm taking a lot of time, but I promise you that I'll make a version with outlines


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2018)

super cool


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 1, 2018)

Also, that is not metallic blue. That is purple. Metallic blue is darker blue, but not very dark.


----------



## MyDePain (Mar 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Also, that is not metallic blue. That is purple. Metallic blue is darker blue, but not very dark.


Can you give me the code of the color?
I picked the color of the images of the metallic blue version


----------



## Beerus (Mar 1, 2018)

looks amazing keep it up!


----------



## MyDePain (Mar 1, 2018)

New version ! Look at the first post


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 1, 2018)

XD I think you misunderstood me. I meant outlines by, "the outline of the edge of the systems shell." So, an outline where the system meets the background.


----------



## MyDePain (Mar 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> XD I think you misunderstood me. I meant outlines by, "the outline of the edge of the systems shell." So, an outline where the system meets the background.


Okay, sorry xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@SirNapkin1334 But do you like it anyway? Me no x)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 1, 2018)

MyDePain said:


> Okay, sorry xD


I probably should have been more descriptive though.


----------



## MyDePain (Mar 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I probably should have been more descriptive though.


No it's my fault


----------



## eduall (Mar 1, 2018)

the dsi is a love  thanks for make this


----------



## MyDePain (Mar 1, 2018)

eduall said:


> the dsi is a love  thanks for make this


Thank you !


----------

